# Smuggling in urine to testing



## Ataraxia (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a pre-employment urine drug test coming up, very soon, I have to schedule it within the next 5 days, and I have only been clean for 20 days as of today.  In my opinion that's not long enough for me to be confident I can piss clean, and I don't want to rely on any miracle substances that may or may not work.  I've decided I'm going to bring in a clean sample.  My idea is to have it in a small plastic syringe, the kind you use to inject marinade into like a turkey or something, I'm going to attach a tube to the end of it, fill it with clean urine from a friend, adn wrap a "heat therapy" patch around it.  I know the temp will probably be tested.  I've heard that a temp between 90-97* is what you're shooting for.  Has anyone smuggled in clean samples with success?  Does this method sound like it could work?  I'm running a test right now to see how much the heat pad affects the temperature after 5,10,15,20 mins and hopefully it'll stay in the 90-97 range.  Anybody have any tips or ideas, lemme hear about them.


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 12, 2007)

Also, does anybody know how much (volume) a typical cup style test requires?  I don't want to show up and be short of clean urine.  I have a 3oz travel shampoo container, or the syringe is 30 mL


----------



## hazegray77 (Apr 17, 2007)

Please let us know the results of your heat pad tests! I have a similar situation coming up soon. Federal job do NOT want to that up. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sinocard (Apr 18, 2007)

That's not enough.  Buy some synthetic urine at trails or any other head shop.  I actually just took a test on Monday, and that stuff works great.  Buy some synthetic urine, it's the only thing guaranteed to make you pass.

The synthetic urine comes with a heating pad, a bottle of urine, a rubber band, and a top to put on the bottle to make it squirt.  Hold the heat pad on the bottle with the rubber band for atleast an hour and a half prior to going in for the drug test.  

The way I did it was I wore some swim shorts as boxers.  Since they have that netting, it makes them perfect for concealing the small bottle.  Put the bottle in a glove, and put the glove in your underwear/shorts.  That way even if they pad you down, they won't be able to feel the bottle.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 22, 2007)

I used to get my bro to pee in a bottle the day before, then put it in a small squirt bottle for travel baby oil. Go into the washroom put it under hot water for a couple seconds before you go in the stall (heat pad sounds like a good idea though) and spray away! lol.


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 23, 2007)

I tested the temp of my own urine seconds after I bottled it and it was around 97.7 I used Ace bandages heat pads, the kind that have sticky on the back of them, they're supposed to be used to releive muscle aches in your lower back, available at walmart, like 3.50 for a two pack.  I took the heat pad out of the package and activated it right after I bottled the urine.  I took readings every ten minutes or so up to an hour.  Temp started at 97.7, lowered just a bit to 97.5 after the first five minutes, and then raised.  After about one hour, it was at 100 degrees, above which may be too hot and outside of the desired range.  I've read that the acceptable range of urine temp is between 91 and 100 degrees fahrenheit.  This heat pad method will make a sample acceptable for about an hour.  

As far as myself personally, I've ordered an at home test that is purportedly 99.9% accurate, with a free lab send in to confirm results.  I'm going to take that tomorrow and if I pass that, which I think I probably will, as I've been smoke free for 30 days now, I'm just going to take my test myself.  If I fail the at home test, I'm going to have to do the smuggling option.  Hope this information helps someone out there.


----------



## hazegray77 (Apr 24, 2007)

Does anyone know the shelf life of urine? I got some from a friend last week and need to know if it degrades over time. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ataraxia (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not sure the exact life of human urine, but from what I've read your best bet is to keep it in the refrigerator and then reheat it when you need to use it.  I wouldn't use more than a week old urine sample, the fresher the better as urine does degrade with time.


----------



## Chilly Palmer (May 31, 2007)

The small squirt bottle sounds like the best method I can think of to smuggle it into the test, however it would be ideal if you had a bag with a squirt bottle head on it, so that it wouldn't be rigid.  

From past experiences with urine tests, it seems like they needed between 6-8 fl. oz. of urine.  I can't remember exactly, but looking at the measuring cup I have that seems about right.

I would also like to know the shelf life of urine - I might have to go back next week for the piss test, and had my brother pee for me today - wondering if I should keep it or if I'll need him to fill another bottle.


----------



## metalchick832 (Jun 1, 2007)

When my husband did his last test he had a trusted friend, that's as clean as the day he was born, pee for him into an asprin bottle.  Then he put it in the fridge overnight and then in the morning put it on the dashboard of his car with the heater on while he drove to the clinic.  When he got there he shoved the bottle in his waistband so that it wasn't noticeable and was able to keep the temperature.  When he got inside he told them he had to **** and they let him close the door to.  Of course, they came in and made sure he pooped, but he got away with it.

~Metalchick


----------



## hedgehognc (Jun 2, 2007)

I read on the net somewhere that real urine only last for about 18 hours. If you geta clean sample but need to save it, I heard that you can freeze it until needed.

The alternative (I have read) is to put the sample in a glass, let it evaporate, scrape out whats left and save it. Add the same amount of water as the original volume when you need it, raise to appropriate temp ad away you go.

 I have a test next week (first time ever- for a new job) and plan to bring the synthetic stuff with the heat pad hidden next to the boys. I also plan to try Stinger (that's what the local head shop suggested) in case I'm observed. So plan A is to substitute and plan B is to use a detox drink.

Does anyone have any positive results with Stinger?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 2, 2007)

hedgehognc said:
			
		

> The alternative (I have read) is to put the sample in a glass, let it evaporate, scrape out whats left and save it. Add the same amount of water as the original volume when you need it, raise to appropriate temp ad away you go.


 
Ewwwwwww, residual pee scraping.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 2, 2007)

Man,  come on you guys !!!! First unless you have an infection in the bladder or the urethra, the urine is sterile, but does change it's chemistry after several hours. Never add water from the tap unless this is some sorta  joke type test. Chlorine , and or chloramine can show up if the test is an in depth analyses. I would have never guessed that there were so many jobs out there that really pushed the testing that far. Guess I was just lucky through my days.
  Of coarse if your not some sorta rum-sport I would get your sister to pee for ya and let that trip their minds, LOL !!!  but then I always was a bit of a trouble maker.

ps. the chemistry changes would start with the degradation of the ammonia that is found in urine. So the breakdown of the ammonia becomes a time issue.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## hedgehognc (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, I'm just reporting what I read on the net. Does anyone see any pitfalls to synthetic urine as a substitute (assuming you are not watched)?


----------



## hedgehognc (Jun 7, 2007)

Took my test today for a pre-employment screen. Plan A was to carry in Quick Fix. I also took Zydot in case I was observed (plan B). I got to the collection center and was given a private head to fill the cup to a marked line.

Regarding Zydot, this was recomended by a friend who has passed several tests for probation and swears by it. I was told that after the third void I would be good to go. I'm right at 200 lbs and and the local headshop only had the 16 oz. size and did not carry the 24, so I bought 2 16 oz. bottles and called the toll free number on Zydot's website. They told me that drinking both bottles would not hurt but not to double the required refill of water. I used a home test kit 2 hours after following directions and tested NEGATIVE. By the time I arrived at the collection center, another hour had gone by so started to have doubts.

When I arrived, I had to empty my pockets and that was all. I was not actually checked to see if I had emptied everything nor was I patted down. I had to wash my hands (observed) and given the cup and was told to go to the head, close the door, provide a sample and do not flush.

I had to make a choice. Trust the Zydot would still hold the toxins in my fat cells or go with the Quick Fix. I knew the synthetic would not test positive and also knew that the Zydot might. 

I chose to provide the Quick Fix. I pissed in the head while pouring the synthetic into a cup. When I came out, they sealed the sample and it was overnighted to a lab across the country (USA). Now I'm sweating it out waiting for a phone call from my potential new employer, a Fortune 500 company.

This actually leads to 2 questions, friends.

Given the opportunity to follow plan A or plan B which would you have chosen, and has anyone  (or heard of anyone) having a synthetic sample rejected?

I'll post the actual results when I get it.

BTW, Ataraxia, the lab tech drew a line on the speciman cup and was told to fill to the line. The line was at 60 mg (2 oz) which is exactly what Quick Fix comes in.

Thanks.


----------



## trad_archer (Jun 15, 2007)

I was on probation and put on the "color code" system 2 yers ago. For those not familiar with the color code; the court issues you a color and you have to call a 1-800# every day to hear a recording of the color for that day. If your color came up, you had to go in for a test within 24 hrs. When my color came up, I would stop by the GNC and pick up whatever they had(2 or 3 different kinds) to pass a drug test. Eleven test is six months and i passed them all. Glad that is over with. My point is, the drinks they sell at GNC work! Good luck to all facing a test.
PS. These urine test were "sent out" for testing so they were pretty serious.
PS. again...I was told also when taking the test, let the first part of the stream go into the toilet, catch the middle, and finish in the toilet. Dont know if that is common knowledge but that what i did.


----------

